# Anole in with Frogs?



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

is it ok to keep an anole in with frogs in a huge tank?

i've gotten a few dozen small 2" pot tropical plants to use in the viv when its done. while i was watering them this morning, i found a little brown anole sitting among them. he's only about an inch and a quarter long. i had read a post here where somebody said sometimes the plants will have eggs on them, so he had to have come from thier.

he's quite skinny, so i doubt he's newly hatched. but what surprises me is that he stayed in the bin of about 16 plants instead of running off and getting eaten by my cats or dog.

he's in a small container now and i'm hoping to keep him alive on baby food and FFs and possibly put him in the big viv when its done.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend it. If the anole didn't hatch in the tank - per your description - then it is most likely a hitchhiker from the place that sold you your plants. You can't be sure what parasite load it has brought with it, and which (if any) would be transmissable to your frogs.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

actually, i should have clarified, when i said i've gotten some plants, i meant i've gotten them over a month ago 

so it had to have hatched in the plants from an egg.
it would surly have starved by now if it was in the plants when i got them.


if it survives and grows, i guess i could send a poop sample to dr frye to check for parasites to see what it has.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

what size of tank we talkin' here? what kind of darts and how many? given a big enough tank and clean crap samples I'd say it would be neat.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

the tank is around 360 gals. approx 6ft long x 2ft deep x 4ft tall.
am going to get leucs to put in it since they do well in groups. just a few to start and will let them breed in it to up the population. no clue what the max will be, maybe 5-10.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

360 gallons???!!! I say go for it. The Anole and leuc would not likely see each other often


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

keep in mind that anoles come from a totally different climate than what leucs like. I've heard from a couple of people that anoles have bitten off limbs of dart frogs.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have an anole in a 10-gal that used to have a green treefrog in with him and they were fine. They both shared a conch shell to sleep in and nothing happened....but I don't know about darts...although anoles tend to stay arboreal most of the time.

Oh, and if you keep the anole, don't spray him/her when you mist the tank...they spaz out and jump around...


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

another thing thing i just thought of is the food differences.

i can't imagine an anole would enjoy eating fruit flies.
i don't know how well a luec would enjoy having crickets all around.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Good point...you'd need a LOT of fruit flies to feed an adult anole!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You do have a risk of cross contamination...but if you can get a cb anole or breed your own this would be less of in issue. Beyond that they along with some small species of geckos are one of the few good animals to mix with darts. Anoles will eat ff's...they love em. I have an anole and lined day gecko in a 30 with some darts that live on mostly ff's. They are fat. Its a good idea to supplement with crickets also, along with wax worms and meal worms.

You shouldnt have much trouble with the crix bothering frogs cuz unless you over feed alot they wont last long with the anoles in there. I wouldnt recommend mixing them in anything less then a 20h...though im sure some have had had less work well...but anoles are very active lil guys and will appreciate the space. Will also decrease the chances of the crix comming into frequent contact with frogs before they are eaten. Ofcourse mixing can interfer with breeding of any of the species being mixed which is something to consider.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know anoles liked fruit flies...cool! They'd probably be easier to catch then crickets, cause my anoles at least 5 yrs. old!
By the way...How long are they supposed to live? I heard 5 yrs. but I'm not sure now...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chuck Powell I believe has not only kept anoles with darts but had both of them reproducing in the terraria. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

i have to ask one question zaroba: do you know what kind of anole it is?

this may sound funny after hearing some "go ahead"s, but not knowing what kind it is, id be reluctant to toss it in. green anole, bark anole, sure, but some of the island anoles gt to be pretty big. there is a cuban in the LPS that could easily eat a full grown green anole. i wouldnt want to accidently toss a monster into a viv with my expensive froggies.

however, if it is one of the smaller species i think you wont have many problems. if you keep the tank heavily fed with FF the anole will be just fine. if you decide to feed crickets, i would semi target feed (feed some where close to the anole). otherwise, in a 360 gasllon tank, no matter how hungry the anole is, he wont find all the crix. eventually they will pester your plants and possibly your frogs.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

as far as i know, my grocery store gets thier tropical plants from florida so it is probably a commen brown anole.

heres a pic of the skinny little guy:








and for size comparison, thats a pinhead cricket right behind his rear feet.


----------

